# Stress mit KDE Desktop Effekten

## Erdie

Moin moin,

bei mir ist es seit meinem letzten Update so, dass bei jedem Versuch etwas an den Desktopeffekten zu ändern, der KDE komplett einfriert. Ich muß ihn dann töten. Wenn ich mich dann neu anmelde, ist die Option dann aktiv. Das passiert sogar, wenn ich versuche, die Effektgeschwindigkeit zu ändern.

Dazu kommt noch, dass der  KDE manchmal (sic!) ohne Effekte startet. Je nach Mondphase sozusagen.

Bei einer Maschine, die diesgezüglich jahreland funktioniert hat, finde ich das  schon sehr nervig. Da vor einiger Zeit auch die Nvidia Treiber gepatched wurden, habe ich  diese in Verdacht. Hat jemand eine ähnliches Problem oder eine Idee das einzugrenzen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

FYI: Bin grad am testen: Mit nvidia 319.49 tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.

----------

## franzf

Hatte das Problem auch. War eine nvidia-Maschine. Allerdings war das Problem über einen verdammt langen Zeitraum zu beobachten, so seit Anfang 2012 vllt.? Jedenfalls ging es nie weg, erst als der Rechner durch einen mit intel-GPU ersetzt wurde ist Ruhe  :Smile:  (config vom alten PC wurde übernommen)

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  ...  Allerdings war das Problem über einen verdammt langen Zeitraum zu beobachten, so seit Anfang 2012 vllt.? Jedenfalls ging es nie weg,  ...

 

Oh oh, das klingt ja nicht gerade erbaulich ..  :Shocked: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Auf meiner Nvidia Maschine kann ich das ebenfalls bestätigen. Bei mir startet KDE manchmal (meiner Meinung nach ziemlich willkürlich) ohne Desktop-Effekte. Ich helfe mir dann, indem ich mittels Alt+Shift+F12 die Desktop Effekte deaktiviere und sofort mit der gleichen Kombination wieder aktiviere. Dann laufen sie wie gewohnt. Dass die gesamte KDE Oberfläche allerdings einfriert ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Muss ich mal darauf achten. Ich ändere die Einstellungen aber in der Regel auch nicht regelmäßig.

Ich verwende übrigens den aktuell stabilen Treiber 319.60 auf einem amd64 System.

----------

## Erdie

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich bleibe erstmal bei Nvidia-modules Version 319.49. Die scheint zu funktionieren. Da fragt man sich, warum wohl die Version 319.60 stable markiert wurde wenn es solche Probleme gibt.

----------

## Fijoldar

Das Problem scheint auch nicht auf Gentoo beschränkt zu sein. Ich habe hier unter einer anderen Distribution (ROSA Desktop Fresh R1) exakt dasselbe Problem mit dem Nivida Treiber 319.60. Diesen habe direkt von der Nivida Seite heruntergeladen und installiert. Das finde ich umso ärgerlicher, da Nivida diesen Treiber selbst als aktuell stabil zum Download anbietet.

-----------

Kurze Ergänzung: Der aktuelle Beta Treiber 331.17 scheint das Problem nicht mehr zu haben. Läuft hier zumindest ohne Probleme. Auch das Verändern der Desktop-Effekte in den KDE Einstellungen funktioniert so weit wie es soll.

----------

## Erdie

Und da kommt wieder eine neue nvidia Version. Ich bin dann mal so mutig und spiel die ein. Lassen wir uns überraschen, was es sonst  noch für neue Bugs gibt.   :Razz: 

----------

## Fijoldar

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Und da kommt wieder eine neue nvidia Version. Ich bin dann mal so mutig und spiel die ein. Lassen wir uns überraschen, was es sonst  noch für neue Bugs gibt.  

 

Ich befürchte, ich habe schon den ersten gefunden. Kann es sein, dass durch den neuen Nvidia Treiber (331.17) der Akonadi Server nicht mehr startet?  :Shocked:  Ich weiß, klingt ziemlich absurd, aber ich finde es schon auffällig, dass es gerade nach dem Update passiert...

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt 325.15. Der scheint soweit auch zu funktionieren.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Ich befürchte, ich habe schon den ersten gefunden. Kann es sein, dass durch den neuen Nvidia Treiber (331.17) der Akonadi Server nicht mehr startet?  Ich weiß, klingt ziemlich absurd, aber ich finde es schon auffällig, dass es gerade nach dem Update passiert...

 

Ich fand den Gedanken anfangs auch absurd, doch dann wurde ich leider von der Realität eingeholt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-972064-highlight-.html

Version 325.15 war die letzte die bei mir brauchbar funktionierte, alle danach nicht mehr!

Obwohl 319.60 im Tree als stable markiert ist, scheint sie nicht weniger Probleme zu machen als ~325.15. Es gibt auch Leute die empfehlen <=319.49 

Egal, diese dort beschriebenen Probleme, zusammen genommen mit der Tatsache, dass Nvidia extremer als jemals zuvor, hinter der aktuellen Kernel Entwicklung hinter hinkt, haben mich dazu bewogen dem nuveau Treiber endlich mal eine Chance zu geben.

Nicht zuletzt damit ich endlich einen 3.12.0-er Kernel backen kann, um mal eine paar neuere Features von Btrfs ausprobieren zu können.

Bin bisher mit dem Nuveau-Treiber eigentlich recht zufrieden und hoffe dass es so bleibt. Vielleicht gebt ihr ihm ja auch mal eine Chance und bleibt künftig vor bösen Überraschungen ala Nvidia gefeit.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also mit 3.11.x kernel und den aktuellsten nvidia-Treibern (331.20) habe ich keine Probleme. (Eingestellt ist OpenGL-3.1, Qt steht auf "raster".)

----------

## Fijoldar

Jetzt wurde x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.20 als stable markiert. Hier ist es allerdings ganz und gar nicht stable: Probleme mit Desktop-Effekten (sind beim Start stets deaktiviert, man muss sie erst manuell aktivieren), teilweise friert bei mir die komplette KDE Umgebung ein und es hilft nur ein Restart des X-Servers. Das ist echt ärgerlich. Wer hat denn bitte diesen Mist als stable frei gegeben?!

----------

## schmidicom

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Wer hat denn bitte diesen Mist als stable frei gegeben?!

 

 *ChangeLog wrote:*   

> 18 Nov 2013; Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> nvidia-drivers-304.116.ebuild,
> 
> nvidia-drivers-331.20.ebuild:
> 
> Stable for AMD64 x86 too.

 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Jetzt wurde x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.20 als stable markiert. Hier ist es allerdings ganz und gar nicht stable: Probleme mit Desktop-Effekten (sind beim Start stets deaktiviert, man muss sie erst manuell aktivieren), teilweise friert bei mir die komplette KDE Umgebung ein und es hilft nur ein Restart des X-Servers. Das ist echt ärgerlich. Wer hat denn bitte diesen Mist als stable frei gegeben?!

 Wenn's bei x Personen ohne Probleme funktioniert, und bei dir nicht, dann ist es vielleicht etwas Anderes? Spontan fallen mir die folgenden Möglichkeiten ein:eselect opengl vielleicht auf "mesa" eingestellt?eselect qtgraphicssystem vielleicht auf "native" oder gar "opengl" eingestellt?Wilde Kernel-Patches benutzt?Grapfikkarte kaputt?In den KDE-Einstellung den Composit-Typ vielleicht auf "OpenGL 1.2" oder "XRender" eingestellt?nvidia-drivers vielleicht mit USE="-acpi" installiert?CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA im kernel aktiviert?Mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein...

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke für die Hinweise, Yamakuzure.

Geändert habe ich an meinem System allerdings nichts, weder ein Kernel Upgrade noch Konfigurationsdateien. Ich habe lediglich auf den neusten stabilen Nvidia-Treiber geupdatet. Warum ich mich so ärgere ist einfach, dass die ganzen Probleme, die in diesem Thread erwähnt wurden, immer noch auftreten und dass plötzlich auf einmal alle verfügbaren Version des Nivida Treibers als stabil gekennzeichnet sind.

Ich habe x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.20 erstmal wieder manuell maskiert und habe ein Downgrade auf die funktionierende x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15 durchgeführt. Im ~testing Tree würde ich ja gar nichts sagen, aber im stable Tree sollte meiner Meinung nach sowas nicht auftreten. Bei anderen Paketen bzw. Treibern hat man es ja auch nie so eilig mit dem Freigeben.

----------

## franzf

Vielleicht wissen die Gentoo Maintainer ja gar nicht, dass es (noch) Probleme macht? Gibt's da nen Bug report für?

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt kommst noch dicker, der neue Nvidia Treiber 331.20 hatte wieder den bug, das der Desktop einfriert wenn man etwas an den Effekten verstellt. Aber nicht nur das, ich wollte den alten wieder installieren. Dannach kam der Rechner nicht mehr hoch, das bios warf eine seltsame Fehlermeldung und das gesamte Bios Setup war gelöscht d. h. wurde mit default Parametern gestartet. Das merkte ich, als die Lüfter anfingen zu heulen nach dem Start.   :Mad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt kommst noch dicker, der neue Nvidia Treiber 331.20 hatte wieder den bug, das der Desktop einfriert wenn man etwas an den Effekten verstellt. Aber nicht nur das, ich wollte den alten wieder installieren. Dannach kam der Rechner nicht mehr hoch, das bios warf eine seltsame Fehlermeldung und das gesamte Bios Setup war gelöscht d. h. wurde mit default Parametern gestartet. Das merkte ich, als die Lüfter anfingen zu heulen nach dem Start.  

 Also da würde ich nun langsam aber nicht mehr auf ein Problem mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers tippen, sondern eher auf deine Hardware. Die Karte (oder das Mainbaord) riechen nicht zufällig komisch, oder?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Yamakuzure.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Jetzt kommst noch dicker, der neue Nvidia Treiber 331.20 hatte wieder den bug, das der Desktop einfriert wenn man etwas an den Effekten verstellt. Aber nicht nur das, ich wollte den alten wieder installieren. Dannach kam der Rechner nicht mehr hoch, das bios warf eine seltsame Fehlermeldung und das gesamte Bios Setup war gelöscht d. h. wurde mit default Parametern gestartet. Das merkte ich, als die Lüfter anfingen zu heulen nach dem Start.   Also da würde ich nun langsam aber nicht mehr auf ein Problem mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers tippen, sondern eher auf deine Hardware. Die Karte (oder das Mainbaord) riechen nicht zufällig komisch, oder?

 

Ist dieser Gedankengang etwa noch geprägt von meinem Fall, mit der Hardware als Ursache.  :Wink: 

Wir erinnern uns etwas zurück...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959150-highlight-kondensator.html

Erdie,

sollte es wirklich nur Treiberbedingt sein, dann müsste das Problem mit Version 325.15 wieder genauso gut oder schlecht, wie zuvor, funktionieren.

Jedenfalls scheint Version 331.20 auch wieder fehlerbehaftet zu sein, wie ich kürzlich in einem anderen Gentoo Forum erfuhr.

Es bleibt also weiterhin spannend.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Erdie

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Jetzt kommst noch dicker, der neue Nvidia Treiber 331.20 hatte wieder den bug, das der Desktop einfriert wenn man etwas an den Effekten verstellt. Aber nicht nur das, ich wollte den alten wieder installieren. Dannach kam der Rechner nicht mehr hoch, das bios warf eine seltsame Fehlermeldung und das gesamte Bios Setup war gelöscht d. h. wurde mit default Parametern gestartet. Das merkte ich, als die Lüfter anfingen zu heulen nach dem Start.   Also da würde ich nun langsam aber nicht mehr auf ein Problem mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers tippen, sondern eher auf deine Hardware. Die Karte (oder das Mainbaord) riechen nicht zufällig komisch, oder?

 

Wie erklärt sich dann, dass nach dem downgrade von nvidia-drivers wieder alles ganz normal wie gewohnt funktioniert? Ich habe seitdem den Rechner mehrmals gebootet, runtergefahren, ausgschaltet. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei seit Tagen - mit dem Treiber, der vorher installiert war.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hm... Aber an irgendwas muss das doch liegen. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass der ganze Käse bei X Leuten einwandfrei funktioniert, und bei einigen (einer ist schon zu viel!) bricht die Hölle los! Ein GraKa-Treiber der das BIOS zerhackt? Wie kann das denn sein? Bei meinen beiden nvidia-gestützen Systemen (1 x Phenom II, 1 x i5) läuft alles, allerdings habe ich auch ältere Grafikkarten.

Kommt die Linux-Variante vielleicht mit den aktuellsten Karten noch nicht klar?

----------

## Erdie

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Hm... Aber an irgendwas muss das doch liegen. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass der ganze Käse bei X Leuten einwandfrei funktioniert, und bei einigen (einer ist schon zu viel!) bricht die Hölle los! Ein GraKa-Treiber der das BIOS zerhackt? Wie kann das denn sein? Bei meinen beiden nvidia-gestützen Systemen (1 x Phenom II, 1 x i5) läuft alles, allerdings habe ich auch ältere Grafikkarten.
> 
> Kommt die Linux-Variante vielleicht mit den aktuellsten Karten noch nicht klar?

 

Ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass eine andere Ursache bzw. Zufall am Werk war. Der Rechner hing nach dem Reboot beim Hochfahren und ich mußte ihn vom Strom  nehmen und dann nochmal starten. Dann kam eine Fehlermeldung, die irgendwas mit den USB Geräten zu tun haben  könnte (Festplatte, Soundkarte usw.) und der Rechner startete sich mit default Werten. Später funktionierte alles wieder wie gewohnt. Keine Ahnung, was da passiert ist. Der Hänger mit den KDE Effekten ist jedenfalls eindeutig auf den Treiber zurückzuführen. Das ist schlimm genug.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich habe nur noch eine einzige (weit weit hergeholte (!!)) Idee: Könnte es sein, dass die Gesamtaufnahme, sollten sowohl CPU(s), wie auch Graka unter Vollast laufen, zu hoch für dein Netzteil ist? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Wenn die neue Treiberversion nun, warum auch immer, plötzlich die Grafikkarte auf Ultra-Turbo polt, ist das natürlich immernoch ein Treiberbug.

(Siehe: Menü -> System -> NVIDIA X Server Settings -> GPU X -> PowerMizer)

Wenn es das nämlich ist, würde sich erklären, warum ein eindeutiger Bug nur so selten so dramatische Auswirkungen hat, dass es kaum jemand bemerkt.

Und: Ich sehe gerade bei meinem Desktop-Rechner, dass dass PowerMizer bei mir zwar immer noch auf "Auto" steht, und unter "Current Mode" die Einstellung "Adaptive" ausgewählt ist, meine Graka läuft aber permanent, obwohl garnichts los ist, auf PowerLevel 2, also mit den maximalen Taktraten.

Wenn ich mir überlege, was man bei moderneren Karten von nvidia da alles noch reinpumpen kann, wäre es zumindest ein Ansatz.

Ich denke mal du hast nicht mit den Einstellungen in /etc/modules.d/nvidia.conf rumgespielt, oder? Es war nämlich mal eine Weile ein gängiger "Hack" in dieser Datei die Option

NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"

hinzuzufügen, um den Treiber zu zwingen, permanent auf maximale Taktrate zu gehen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe so eine Nvidia Multimedia Karte gforce 430, die auch noch passiv gekühlt ist. Ich sehe da wenig Potential, das Netzteil zu überlasten. Die hat noch nicht einmal einen separaten Stromanschluß.

----------

## Fijoldar

Um das Problem vielleicht etwas genauer zu beschreiben, könnte folgende Fehlermeldung hilfreich sein, die zusammen mit dem Nvidia-Treiber 331.20 auftritt:

http://cdn.2safe.com/399492033758/opengl.png

Das würde meiner Meinung nach die Probleme mit den Desktop-Effekten erklären. Die Fehlermeldung taucht übrigens beim Start von Steam auf. Aus dem Link auf die Steam Seite werde ich allerdings nicht wirklich schlau. Da dieser Fehler mit der Version 325.15 nicht auftritt, scheint der 331.20 meiner Meinung nach eindeutig verbuggt zu sein.

Sind Erdie und ich wirklich die einzigen, bei denen der neue Treiber Probleme macht? Ich habe hier eine etwas ältere aktiv gekühlte Nivida GF 9800GT also eine komplett andere Karte und trotzdem die gleichen Probleme. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein.

----------

## Yamakuzure

So.

Heute morgen startete ich meinen Desktop-Rechner (mit nvidia GeForce 210 Karte) mit dem neuen 3.12.2 kernel. Mein erster 3.12 kernel. Ich habe in der Systemsteuerung eines der Desktop-Effekte deaktiviert, klickte auf "Übernehmen", und schon fror die Hölle zu.

strg+alt+F2 brachte mich auf die Konsole. Dort reboot und kernel 3.11.10 ausgewählt. -> Keine Probleme, alles läuft sauber und rund. Desktop-Effekte lassen sich aktivieren/deaktivieren, alles gut.

Auch wenn es bei euch, Erdie und Fjoldar, vielleicht etwas Anderes ist, bei mir arbeitet nvidia mit dem 3.12er Kernel nicht sauber zusammen. (Obwohl laut ebuild unterstützt.)

----------

## Erdie

LOL, jetzt habe ich  mich mal getraut  meine Google Mail mittels IMAP in kmail einzubinden. Ganz schlecht Idee, denn jetzt fährt das System nicht mehr runter. jedesmal beim Runterfahren kommt ein Crashreport vom Arkonadi IMAP Service von googlemail hoch und fragt mich ob ich  eine  Report senden möchte.

Wie kriegt  man  den Scheiß da  wieder  raus? Kann ich  einfach den Googlemail Account wieder löschen ohne irgendwelchen Nebenwirkungen?

----------

## Randy Andy

Erdie,

löschen des Accounts in kmail sollte bei IMAP eigentlich risikolos sein, zumindest für deine eMails, da die ja auf'm Server liegen.

Seltsam das es bei Dir und vielen anderen nicht läuft, bei mir auf zwei verschieden Rechnern kein Problem.

Vielleicht ist es nur nicht korrekt konfiguriert...

Ansonsten ist hiermit vielleicht Abhilfe in Sicht, soll ja damit gefixt sein:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/20546/kde-sc-4114-veroeffentlicht.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Erdie

Naja, das mit dem IMAP funktioniert ja, nur beim logout kommt der crash. Ansonsten wollen ich zu Beginn ca 5000 mails auf dem Konto löschen, das hat mir kmail auch  übelgenommen und stürzte ständig ab, Das ging nur so nach und nach, immer ein paar - klingt nicht sehr ausgereift.

----------

## Erdie

Mir wird jetzt ein Downgrade! auf 319.76 angeboten, obwohl ich  auf 325.15 bin. Da der bei mir gut funktioniert, schrecke ich vor dem Downgrade zurück. Anscheinend wurde 325 von Stable auf testing zurückgezogen.

Hat evtl jemand 319.76 installiert und kann berichten, ob die Version was taugt? Mein Vertrauen in das Nvidia Patch Management is total hinüber.

----------

## Fijoldar

325.15 wurde wohl aufgrund einiger Sicherheitslücken entfernt (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493448). Was die Version 319.76 angeht, so habe ich persönlich zwar ganz andere Probleme (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-978520.html), aber zumindest die Desktop Effekte und der Akonadi Server funktionieren hier  :Wink: .

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich bin nach Jahren der Abstinenz kürzlich wieder ganz neu in die Welt von NVidia eingestiegen. Ich hatte zu Intel-Zeiten schon fast vergessen, dass man auch Probleme mit der Grafik haben kann. 319.76 läuft für mich nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten ganz gut. Bei 325 hatte es mich gewundert, dass ich den zunächst hatte und später dann nicht mehr wieder fand.

----------

## Erdie

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 325.15 wurde wohl aufgrund einiger Sicherheitslücken entfernt (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493448). Was die Version 319.76 angeht, so habe ich persönlich zwar ganz andere Probleme (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-978520.html), aber zumindest die Desktop Effekte und der Akonadi Server funktionieren hier .

 

Vieleicht werde ich die Version behalten, denn die Sicherheitslücken lassen mich schon noch ruhig schlafen. Never  change a running System. Allerdings flattert auch eine neue KDE Version rein. Mal sehen, ob ich nach dem  Upgrade noch meine Mail lesen kann  :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

So, ich  habe jetzt mal eine world update gemacht, dabei wurde eine neue KDE Version und nvidia-drivers-319.76 installiert. Habs bitter bereut, denn es funktioniert nichts mehr zuverlässig.

Mal werde die Dektopeffekte beim Start aktiviert, mal nicht. Ändert man etwas in den Einstellungen, friert alles ein. Kmail zeigt gelegentlich, wenn es denn Lust hat, den Inhalt der Mails an, oft aber  auch nicht. So langsam bin ich ziemlich angepisst. Ältere Versionen von nvidia-drivers helfen auch nicht weiter. Und jetzt?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Und jetzt?

 

Stabile OpenSource-Treiber benutzen?

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Und jetzt? 
> 
> Stabile OpenSource-Treiber benutzen?

 

Guter Witz  :Wink:  Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, Du meinst das nicht wirklich ernst.

Mit 304.116 scheint es doch zu klappen, habe ich nach längerem hin- und herprobieren herausgefunden. Jetzt teste ich erstmal.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei nvidia war es ein Scherz ja, aber mit radeon oder intel funktionieren die OpenSource-Treiber so weit ich das bis jetzt testen konnte fehlerfrei. Und mit einigen lässt es sich inzwischen sogar ganz gut Portal und TF zocken.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir gab es mit Treiberversion 325.15 auch Probleme. Wenn ich den HDMI Ausgang mit dem Fernseher verbunden habe, waren meist auf dem Desktop nur noch bunte Schnipsel zu sehen. Abhilfe: Mit der entsprechenden Tastenkombination die Desktopeffekte vorher deaktivieren. Dieser Thread und auch der hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7467132.html#7467132 bringen mich zum grübeln. Welchen Treiber nun nehmen? Die neuen Treiber scheinen ja solche Probleme zu ignorieren.

----------

